# Today is the Tax-Filing Deadline, April 15th



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

We always do ours early, but I know many wait until the last minute.


----------



## Ina (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope everyone's taxes got filed without hassle. We filed on the tenth with AARP's help, only to find out someone else has already filed using our name and info.:soangry: The IRS said it could take up to 180 days to Try to straighten things out. If they catch the ID thief, we'll have to testify in court on fraud charges. "They", are linking it to the online run on our banking account. So heads up everyone, the IRS said them expect a rash of this kind of theft to hit them after the 15th. :hit:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sorry that you're a victim of identity theft like that Ina, I'd be happy to go to court to prosecute the thieves.  We're so vulnerable in this day and age of credit/debit cards, online bank accounts, etc.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm SO GLAD April 15th is here.  People will finally stop asking me tax questions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

Come on now Kim, you know you like it, LOL!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2014)

4/16 . . . a day late and a dollar short...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2014)

I find it interesting that the infamous 420 Celebration (started long ago when Marin high school students gathered after school to smoke weed) comes immediately following April Fifteenth...


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 16, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Come on now Kim, you know you like it, LOL!



I only liked it when I got paid for the answers


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2014)




----------

